# What qualities to women find attractive/sexy in a man?



## dbj1971 (May 29, 2008)

I meant "do" women find..."

Besides appearance - that's too easy and surely it goes deeper than just that.

DJ


----------



## cheewagacheewaga (Aug 28, 2008)

Women love SMP: Sex, Money, and Power. 

Sex - you are physically attractive and they want you... bad!
Money - you have wealth and resources that she can gain from
POwer - you can physically protect her, or you have social status.

Remember those 3 letters: S.M.P!


----------



## *Aceso* (Oct 25, 2008)

cheewagacheewaga said:


> Women love SMP: Sex, Money, and Power.
> 
> Sex - you are physically attractive and they want you... bad!
> Money - you have wealth and resources that she can gain from
> ...


Sorry, but I have to disagree with you on that one. 
I can't talk for all the women in the world but few girls from work and I talked about that just last week and all of us mentioned two things in our lists and that would be:
a) being able to show emotions
b) sense of humor


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

:iagree:

I've never wanted a man so I can gain wealth from him ?!

I would add:


confidence
intelligence


----------



## *Aceso* (Oct 25, 2008)

swedish said:


> :iagree:
> 
> I've never wanted a man so I can gain wealth from him ?!
> 
> ...


And let's not forget "good manners". Call me old fashioned, but I like it when my husband opens doors for me.


----------



## morethanthis (Dec 3, 2008)

swedish said:


> :iagree:
> 
> I've never wanted a man so I can gain wealth from him ?!
> 
> ...


:iagree: 
i think those are both important, it's true: confidence is sexy


----------



## MrHappy (Oct 23, 2008)

Blah. I think this is a pretty easy question and I am a guy. I think it boils down to women want a man who can be the leader of the family, knows where he and the family are heading in life but is not a controller. He isn't afraid to ask and HEAR opinions even if he might not agree. I guy just needs to be confident with himself and not afraid to look at his life and act on changes he should make.


----------



## MsLady (Dec 1, 2008)

Humor is a big one (but luckily there are many kinds of humor so you just have to find the right match)

Not so much "looks" but rather how well you perform in bed with whatever you've got.

Good solid morals.

And I, for one, do like a man that can lift heavy things LOL (total turn-on)


----------



## *Aceso* (Oct 25, 2008)

> And I, for one, do like a man that can lift heavy things LOL (total turn-on)


:lol: A manly man!? 
And I also like a guy who is good with his hands (not in THAT kind of way). A guy who can change a tyre, chop the tree down and then make furniture out of it. OK, that last one was bit out there but you get the picture, right? :smthumbup:


----------



## TheLuckiest08 (Jun 2, 2008)

The SMP thing is true for some women, but IMO those aren't the kind of girls most men would want to marry. They are only looking for what's in it for THEM and the superficial, which is against what marriage is supposed to be. I don't see relationships built on that lasting very long. They'll leave you when they get bored or when a more powerful or richer guy comes along.

As for me, it is definitely a turn-on when a guy is a gentleman and treats me like a lady. Even after 9 years together my DH still opens the car door for me and pulls the car around so I don't have to walk on the ice in the winter. His manners are a big part of what made me fall in love with him! 

I think dependability and trust are also huge things too. Who wants to be insecure in their relationship all the time? Life is hard enough, you want someone you don't have to worry about all the time.

A sense of humor is also a big thing. When you're old and grey and the looks have gone you have to have something to fall back on...you have to love the personality.

I also think women want to feel taken care of, whether they admit it or not. Even if they can take care of themselves they want to FEEL taken care of and safe.


----------

